# Review: Ethiopian Yirgacheffe - CoffeeBeanShop.com



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Just the coffee for a snowy winters day - Chocolatey notes, intense flavour but not as floral as the description on the site.

I found this coffee best enjoyed as a French Press, bringing out a little bright acidity at first but settling to leave a decent finish.

This coffee has the oomph to cut through milk in a latte or cappuccino

CoffeeBeanShop's description can be found here


----------

